# Blanket vs Saddle



## Runaround (Aug 1, 2012)

At what age can you know whether your pup will be blanketed or saddled?
I have a 10 week old who I am really unsure about.
Dam is patterned sable with a clear saddle. Her “grand parents” were pattern sable and a Black and Tan. Great Grand dam is Black and Tan blanket, Great grand sire is black.

Her sire is a very heavily blanket, almost bi color. I don’t know his whole linage, but it appears a mix of blankets and saddled.

I am really crossing fingers than she will be saddled, but she was chosen on temperament, not looks. I suspect she will be blanketed ??*♀Siblings all similarly marked, some with darks masks, and two sables. She has a more Tan on her face markings and back of ears than her littermates.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Why don't you just post the pedigree and pictures?

You will know by 6 months for sure. I think most dogs that will have saddles show that by 4 months.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

With the black in the back ground it IS possible your pup could be a blanket. Time will tell. Post some pictures and a pedigree if you can.


----------



## Runaround (Aug 1, 2012)

I have no access to either her pedigree or photos today because my phone isn’t working, so I am using a computer ?
She is almost identical to this photo I found on google, just a bit more pigmented.


----------



## Chuck94! (Feb 8, 2018)

It's too hard to tell without full body pics of your actual puppy


----------



## Runaround (Aug 1, 2012)

I can use a friend’s phone later today to try to get one


----------



## Runaround (Aug 1, 2012)

Here’s Ryka! Best I could get quickly.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Oh, definitely blanket!


----------



## Springbrz (Aug 13, 2013)

I'm going with saddle. My girl had way more black on her at 10 weeks and is a saddle. The heavy light cream across the chest and how high the tan is already on the legs says saddle to me. Take that with a grain of salt as I'm no expert.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Reverse mask, heavy Saddle. Both my blanket backs had more black on them at that age.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

^ what she said!!


----------



## mmags (Nov 30, 2017)

Thats a lot of tan on the majority of the lower legs for that age. Due to that, I would guess she will end up being a saddle B&T, maybe on the heavier side of saddle but still a saddle.


----------



## Runaround (Aug 1, 2012)

Thanks for your input! Do you think she will keep any of her mask? Or do you think it will all be tan except the part on her muzzle?


----------

